# JBL Crown a3000Gti fullrange 3000 watter!



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Amp is mine. I've been debating about downsizing for almost a year. Now I need to raise funds for a new motor or new vehicle as my Astro van's motor is toast. May also be listing my Alpine F1 4 channel and Sony 2000r later.

JBL CROWN A3000GTI 3000 WATT FULLRANGE 80LBS BEAST AMP | eBay


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

bump for you man, i own one as well run to 3 jbl gti 10's....

this amp is out of this world and when you pop the trunk at a show people will stare, i know.... 

BUY IT


----------



## X N TRIK (Jan 26, 2010)

After viewing your auction I tried to email a question but was given an ebay webpage telling me, "We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing." so I closed it without further interest.


----------



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

That's weird, don't know why it would have done that. I can certainly respond to any questions here, through pm, or email. I'll check my listing to make sure everythings OK, but never had that issue before.


----------



## X N TRIK (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, I encounter it often & simply close the auction page and remove it from my watched items. I suppose it's an ebay thing, I find that site becoming less useful to me almost every week.

I'll probably soon remove my account and forget there was once a great auction site, like 5 years ago.

I'm really looking for an A6K so I'd probably never be content with the A3K unless I used it to drive the components and the A6K for the subs.

...Interesting idea.

I'll ponder it for a couple days, but if I buy it from you I'll want to buy it directly, not through that auction site.

Thank you for the follow-up.


----------



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

You know, when JBL first introduced this amp, it was advertised for that exact purpose: to drive mids/highs in concert with the a6000gti. All I can say is I hope you have the electrical system to keep up with these things. Let me know if you need any more info on either of those amps.


----------



## X N TRIK (Jan 26, 2010)

OK, so it must sound clean, and hopefully better than my old Crown 150!

So, do you also have an A6K for sale?


----------



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

no, but there's one in good condition on ebay right now,. I know you don't like ebay, but you have to admit, it's one of the best places to track down rarities like that amp.
These crown amps have specs comparible to a high quality class A/B amp. Never saw an independent test on the a3k, but the a6k was 96db signal to noise, over 1000 damping, .043% distortion. Blah, blah, blah.


----------

